# Speakers for Fiat Ducato



## dcummin (Jan 21, 2008)

Morning all - I've decided my job for this weekend is to replace the door speakers on my mh. Its a new shape fiat ducato base - the ones that come with it are next to useless.

I'm sure someone out there has already done this - does anyone know what size speakers will fit in the door panels? and any recomendations for what will give me a quality sound on my budget of anything up to £100 (preferably less if I can get away with it!)

I've searched halfords website and also http://www.ice-direct.com/Component-Speakers-CCOMP/
which is local to me and there is endless choice

Promise not to blast out on campsites 

David.


----------



## oilslick (Oct 3, 2007)

*Maplins?*

Have you had a look on Maplins website?


----------



## dcummin (Jan 21, 2008)

thanks for that - I'll have a look


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I would suggest that you pay a visit to a specialist in Car Audio outlet. They will make sure that any speakers you buy will be suitable for both your vehicle and the output from your radio. (They are also likely to have a substantial range of speakers rather than just 2 or 3) 

Places such as Halfords are not specialiists and probably dont have the in depth knowledge required !!


----------



## steles (Sep 29, 2005)

Carefully remove plastic grill starting at the bottom prise out with wide blade screwdriver protecting plastic with masking tape do not attempt if plastic feels cold to touch the lugs will break.Easy to check size then.The fiat fitted speakers are not that bad it rather depends on what unit is fitted.As advised best consult specialist dealer before spending lots of money for very little improvement.

Steve.


----------



## dcummin (Jan 21, 2008)

steles said:


> Carefully remove plastic grill starting at the bottom prise out with wide blade screwdriver protecting plastic with masking tape do not attempt if plastic feels cold to touch the lugs will break.Easy to check size then.The fiat fitted speakers are not that bad it rather depends on what unit is fitted.As advised best consult specialist dealer before spending lots of money for very little improvement.
> 
> Steve.


Thanks Steve, I have recently changed my head unit to an all in one dvd player with screen etc to use with my reversing camera. and i have noticed the sound was a bit more 'tinny' than before. I was hoping that upgrading to high quality speakers would make a difference.


----------



## stevenjonathan (Jan 28, 2008)

It will be your head unit - my standard speakers sound ace with a Sony Xplod head.


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

Hi David,
As already said, replacing the standard speaker only won't improve things much. I am sure ,like me, you were born with your ears on the side of your head, not on your ankles where the speakers are positioned.
I am about to fit some 165mm midrange speakers in the doors and tweeters on the A posts when I can sort out the cable runs. Crossovers will fit inside the door trim. This system worked well in the last van, giving a more balanced sound. I also stuck some sound deadening material on the inside of the door outer, which made an improvement to the bass tones. The door shut with a nice solid thud as well, instead of the normal clang!! 
I wanted to fit a sub behind the seat but the wife reminded me I am 56 not 16 so I don't think I can get away with that one.
Good luck,
Colin


----------

